# Coronavirus: quasi 18000 contagi. 1441 morti.



## admin (14 Marzo 2020)

Come annunciato da Borrelli i morti da coronavirus oggi 14 marzo sono 1441 in totale. 175 solo ieri. I contagiati 17550 quasi 3000 in più rispetto a ieri. I guariti sono 1996.

1518 persone ricoverate in terapia intensiva


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Borrelli i morti da coronavirus oggi 14 marzo sono 1441 in totale. 175 solo ieri. I contagiati 17550 quasi 3000 in più rispetto a ieri. I guariti sono 1996.



mamma mia, speriamo di vedere un pò di luce prossima settimana


----------



## clayman (14 Marzo 2020)

ALtra giornata devastante. E i caproni continuano a scendere qui al Sud


----------



## ildemone85 (14 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Borrelli i morti da coronavirus oggi 14 marzo sono 1441 in totale. 175 solo ieri. I contagiati 17550 quasi 3000 in più rispetto a ieri. I guariti sono 1996.



aspetto altri 3 gg, poi l'hashtag lo lancio io a costo di essere denunciato


----------



## Hellscream (14 Marzo 2020)

Purtroppo ci tocca aspettare almeno la prossima settimana, questi numeri erano abbastanza prevedibili.


----------



## Pampu7 (14 Marzo 2020)

Io faccio parte di quelli che sono ancora nelle fabbriche a lavorare, quando seguiranno il modello cinese sarà troppo tardi


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> mamma mia, speriamo di vedere un pò di luce prossima settimana



Aspetto i 15 gg dalle chiusure prima di pronunciarmi, poi sparerò a zero su tutto se non sarà cambiato nulla


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Marzo 2020)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Io faccio parte di quelli che sono ancora nelle fabbriche a lavorare, quando seguiranno il modello cinese sarà troppo tardi



Dal mio canto ringrazia di poterlo fare


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Borrelli i morti da coronavirus oggi 14 marzo sono 1441 in totale. 175 solo ieri. I contagiati 17550 quasi 3000 in più rispetto a ieri. I guariti sono 1996.
> 
> 1518 persone ricoverate in terapia intensiva



Purtroppo il brutto deve ancora arrivare. Al sud sarà una carneficina. 

Mi auguro di sbagliare ma, altro che spagnola e seconda guerra mondiale...


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> mamma mia, speriamo di vedere un pò di luce prossima settimana



Luce per me no, però un assestamento forse si, perchè per quanto negli ultimi 5 giorni molta più gente è rimasta in casa...nel frattempo noi operai proseguiamo nel diffodere la faccenda per bene...


----------



## Devil man (14 Marzo 2020)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Io faccio parte di quelli che sono ancora nelle fabbriche a lavorare, quando seguiranno il modello cinese sarà troppo tardi



pure io :/


----------



## markjordan (14 Marzo 2020)

parla di mascherine
i cinesi hanno messo su una fabbrica , noi neanche ci pensiamo , tanto fra 6 mesi siamo ancora qui , lungimiranza zero , reagire tardi il nostro motto

ohhhh finalmente , ci sta' lavorando Arcuri


----------



## Wetter (14 Marzo 2020)

Niente,i dati non si stabilizzano e continuano a salire.A questo punto speriamo di vedere qualche segnale positivo verso la fine della prossima settimana.


----------



## Zenos (14 Marzo 2020)

Una cosa non mi torna però. Dite che i risultati dovrebbero vedersi tra qualche giorno,ma le restrizioni per lombardia ed Emilia Romagna c'erano già da 2 settimane eppure i contagi continuano a salire in quelle zone.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Una cosa non mi torna però. Dite che i risultati dovrebbero vedersi tra qualche giorno,ma le restrizioni per lombardia ed Emilia Romagna c'erano già da 2 settimane eppure i contagi continuano a salire in quelle zone.



Da oggi era localmente previsto un miglioramento per la zona di Piacenza, ma col cavolo che c'è stato...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (14 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Borrelli i morti da coronavirus oggi 14 marzo sono 1441 in totale. 175 solo ieri. I contagiati 17550 quasi 3000 in più rispetto a ieri. I guariti sono 1996.
> 
> 1518 persone ricoverate in terapia intensiva



Unico dato "positivo" + 527 guariti


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> pure io :/




Eccone un altro qua, presente. Ma da lunedi credo proprio il mio titolare, con grande senso di responsabilità, ci lascerà in ferie...e doverlo fare sarà uno sforzo per tutti, per tanti motivi, ma dove non arriva il governo (strano) ci deve arrivare il nostro buon senso.


----------



## Solo (14 Marzo 2020)

Mah, considerando tutti quelli che si sono spostati al sud non credo che vedremo grandi miglioramenti. Potremmo vedere un rallentamento al nord, ma probabilmente scoppieranno focolai al sud, perciò....


----------



## mandraghe (14 Marzo 2020)

Questo video è allucinante.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Borrelli i morti da coronavirus oggi 14 marzo sono 1441 in totale. 175 solo ieri. I contagiati 17550 quasi 3000 in più rispetto a ieri. I guariti sono 1996.
> 
> 1518 persone ricoverate in terapia intensiva



analizziamo freddamente i numeri

morti: ieri 250 oggi 175 netto miglioramento

guariti:ieri circa 180 oggi 537 "buon" miglioramento

contagiati: ieri meno 130 oggi più 679 evidente peggioramento


----------



## markjordan (14 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Una cosa non mi torna però. Dite che i risultati dovrebbero vedersi tra qualche giorno,ma le restrizioni per lombardia ed Emilia Romagna c'erano già da 2 settimane eppure i contagi continuano a salire in quelle zone.


no , qui er , 2 settimane fa c'erano cene di cacciatori con 20 infetti e lungomare strapieno


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> parla di mascherine
> i cinesi hanno messo su una fabbrica , noi neanche ci pensiamo , tanto fra 6 mesi siamo ancora qui , lungimiranza zero , reagire tardi il nostro motto
> 
> ohhhh finalmente , ci sta' lavorando Arcuri



Sulle mascherine sentivo ieri che ne stanno producendo circa 1Mln al giorno in aziende italiane, alla buon'ora


----------



## Wetter (14 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mah, considerando tutti quelli che si sono spostati al sud non credo che vedremo grandi miglioramenti. Potremmo vedere un rallentamento al nord, ma probabilmente scoppieranno focolai al sud, perciò....



Se riuscissimo ad evitare nuovi focolai al centro-sud sarebbe un gran successo,che dire teniamo le dita incrociate.


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mah, considerando tutti quelli che si sono spostati al sud non credo che vedremo grandi miglioramenti. Potremmo vedere un rallentamento al nord, ma probabilmente scoppieranno focolai al sud, perciò....



Ah ma qualche genio ha già detto che le temperature più sono alte meno il virus è forte...quindi al sud si sentono relativamente tranquilli... ogni giorno ne sento di nuove...


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mah, considerando tutti quelli che si sono spostati al sud non credo che vedremo grandi miglioramenti. Potremmo vedere un rallentamento al nord, ma probabilmente scoppieranno focolai al sud, perciò....



E se non arriverà una mega botta di culo (non so di che tipo...) i morti giornalieri inizieranno a diventare migliaia.


----------



## Wetter (14 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Una cosa non mi torna però. Dite che i risultati dovrebbero vedersi tra qualche giorno,ma le restrizioni per lombardia ed Emilia Romagna c'erano già da 2 settimane eppure i contagi continuano a salire in quelle zone.



Beh insomma,io ricordo immagini di assembramenti di gente sabato scorso sui navigli per gli aperitvi,lunghissime code sulle piste da sci venerdi sabato e domenica scorsi....il vero giro di vite è stato dato da lunedi ..


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Marzo 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eccone un altro qua, presente. Ma da lunedi credo proprio il mio titolare, con grande senso di responsabilità, ci lascerà in ferie...e doverlo fare sarà uno sforzo per tutti, per tanti motivi, ma dove non arriva il governo (strano) ci deve arrivare il nostro buon senso.



Pensa che i miei dipendenti mi chiedono a gran voce di riaprire, anche solo per riorganizzare il magazzino. Qui la voglia di lavorare non muore.


----------



## Solo (14 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Una cosa non mi torna però. Dite che i risultati dovrebbero vedersi tra qualche giorno,ma le restrizioni per lombardia ed Emilia Romagna c'erano già da 2 settimane eppure i contagi continuano a salire in quelle zone.


Le restrizioni serie sono iniziate l'otto marzo. Prima grossomodo c'erano solo le zone rosse di Codogno e Vò euganeo.


----------



## Kaw (14 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Una cosa non mi torna però. Dite che i risultati dovrebbero vedersi tra qualche giorno,ma le restrizioni per lombardia ed Emilia Romagna c'erano già da 2 settimane eppure i contagi continuano a salire in quelle zone.


Le restrizioni da fine febbraio (24) fino al 4 marzo erano ridicole, come se non ci fossero state. Alcuni erano chiusi, molti no, e non c'era la limitazione alla circolazione. Purtroppo andava fatto subito il decreto, abbiamo non solo perso 2 settimane, ma pure peggiorato la situazione. Un'inversione di tendenza è attesa intorno al 25 marzo, non a caso mi sembra la data in cui dovrebbe scadere l'accentuazione delle limitazioni che dovrebbero portare al 3 aprile, come data ultimo di validità del DPCM.
Se non cambia, bisogna fare due cose: come la Cina, chiusura di tutto ma proprio tutto e arrivo dell'esercito (ma temo che non siamo in grado di farlo) oppure accettare che l'epidemia non è più contrastabile, e succeda quello che succeda...


----------



## Heaven (14 Marzo 2020)

Ho paura che rimpiangeremo questi giorni e queste cifre


----------



## Wetter (14 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> E se non arriverà una mega botta di culo (non so di che tipo...) i morti giornalieri inizieranno a diventare migliaia.



L'unica speranza risiede nel fatto che gli assembramenti al sud sono durati poco rispetto a quello che è successo al nord...di tempo per poter circolare al centro-sud questo virus ne ha avuto molto di meno rispetto a quello che ha avuto al nord...speriamo che questo basti per non accendere nuovi focolai..


----------



## Zenos (14 Marzo 2020)

Ci sono però 527 guariti (ieri 180) e 175 morti (ieri 250).


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Pensa che i miei dipendenti mi chiedono a gran voce di riaprire, anche solo per riorganizzare il magazzino. Qui la voglia di lavorare non muore.



Sei veneto come me, no? La voglia di lavorare non ci è mai mancata, mai ci mancherà. Le prossima settimana il mio titolare tiene chiuso, giusto per precauzione, punto primo perchè in azienda ci sono almeno una decina di persone a casa con la febbre, a nessuno è stato fatto il tampone, ma inutile dire che non per tutti sarà banale influenza, la gente in fabbrica per quanto abbia voglia di lavorare viene con l'ansia a lavoro, con la paura.


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza risiede nel fatto che gli assembramenti al sud sono durati poco rispetto a quello che è successo al nord...di tempo per poter circolare al centro-sud questo virus ne ha avuto molto di meno rispetto a quello che ha avuto al nord...speriamo che questo basti per non accendere nuovi focolai..



Ma al sud ora mi confermi che la gente è piuttosto barricata come al nord oppure laggiù si vive ancora di ottimismo e semplicità?


----------



## Solo (14 Marzo 2020)

Il governo comunque stima questa roba qui (almeno ufficialmente, ufficiosamente chissà...)

Sono i contagi giornalieri







La fonte è la relazione tecnica del terzo decreto.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ci sono però 527 guariti (ieri 180) e 175 morti (ieri 250).



Chissà domani... è presto per valutare le restrizioni, però leggere tutti sti numeri negativi sta creando sconforto, lo sento dai miei amici e dai miei dipendenti costretti a casa e pure dalle ditte con cui collaboro. Tutti siamo convinti che per aprile non si sarà risolto nulla e che saremo costretti a tener chiuso ancora fino al fallimento totale, calcola che molti ci sono ad un passo...


----------



## clayman (14 Marzo 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma al sud ora mi confermi che la gente è piuttosto barricata come al nord oppure laggiù si vive ancora di ottimismo e semplicità?



Qui da me strade dalle 18 in poi deserte. La mattina chiaramente c'è qualcuno in giro per lavoro, ma in generale poca poca gente.
Ps. Io sto a Messina


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il governo comunque stima questa roba qui (almeno ufficialmente, ufficiosamente chissà...)
> 
> Sono i contagi giornalieri
> 
> ...



Fanno questo bel grafico basandosi sull'esperienza in Cina... tutto la... sono ottimisti comunque...


----------



## Zenos (14 Marzo 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma al sud ora mi confermi che la gente è piuttosto barricata come al nord oppure laggiù si vive ancora di ottimismo e semplicità?



Qui davvero pochissima gente di giorno (e la Maggior parte con mascherine indossate). La sera coprifuoco totale.
Sono di Brindisi,Puglia.


----------



## Wetter (14 Marzo 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma al sud ora mi confermi che la gente è piuttosto barricata come al nord oppure laggiù si vive ancora di ottimismo e semplicità?



Guarda io non abito al sud,io vivo nel centro italia,per quello che ti posso dire qui non circola nessuno,ne a piedi ne in macchina....una situazione spettrale


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Borrelli i morti da coronavirus oggi 14 marzo sono 1441 in totale. 175 solo ieri. I contagiati 17550 quasi 3000 in più rispetto a ieri. I guariti sono 1996.
> 
> 1518 persone ricoverate in terapia intensiva



Cosa sarebbero i "contagiati"? 

- Chi è ammalato di covid-19?
- o chi è risultato positivo al test?


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Marzo 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sei veneto come me, no? La voglia di lavorare non ci è mai mancata, mai ci mancherà. Le prossima settimana il mio titolare tiene chiuso, giusto per precauzione, punto primo perchè in azienda ci sono almeno una decina di persone a casa con la febbre, a nessuno è stato fatto il tampone, ma inutile dire che non per tutti sarà banale influenza, la gente in fabbrica per quanto abbia voglia di lavorare viene con l'ansia a lavoro, con la paura.



Ansia e paura comprensibili, chi non ne ha è un folle, però noi siamo consapevoli dell'importanza di un posto di lavoro. Si, sono veneto come te, ci siamo rimboccati le maniche dopo ogni catastrofe e durante ogni crisi, mio nonno , pace all'anima sua, mi raccontava di come hanno ricostruito Longarone in poche settimane, io stesso ho visto come avete sistemato Vicenza dopo l'alluvione, come son scompare le macerie dopo il tornado in Riviera. Non è il lavoro che ci spaventa, siamo terrorizzati dal poterlo perdere.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Cosa sarebbero i "contagiati"?
> 
> - Chi è ammalato di covid-19?
> - o chi è risultato positivo al test?



Chi è positivo ai test chiaramente, ne parlavo proprio oggi con [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION], io sono stato influenzato 3 settimane fa, non ho fatto il tampone perchè oltre alla febbre non ho avuto altri sintomi, però effettivamente nessuno mi ha escluso che fosse covid-19, non mi hanno prescritto il tempone ma la quarantena quella si.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2020)

*Commissario regionale dell'emergenza Emilia Romagna:
"Il dato sulle guarigioni è poco realistico e per questo abbiamo sollecitato i direttori generali delle aziende sanitarie a essere più pronti nel comunicarcele. 
Ci risulta siano molte di più. Ormai sono passati venti giorni e molte persone sono decisamente in una situazione di post-malattia." *


----------



## Wetter (14 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il governo comunque stima questa roba qui (almeno ufficialmente, ufficiosamente chissà...)
> 
> Sono i contagi giornalieri
> 
> ...



A detta della simulazione ci troviamo nel momento di massima "accelerazione" della crescita,il picco dovrebbe essere raggiunto martedi/mercoledi poi dovrebbe partire il calo.
Certo il calo me lo sarei aspettato più veloce,non capisco come non crolli dopo 10 gg di isolamento quasi completo ma scenda solo gradualmente...


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Commissario regionale dell'emergenza Emilia Romagna:
> "Il dato sulle guarigioni è poco realistico e per questo abbiamo sollecitato i direttori generali delle aziende sanitarie a essere più pronti nel comunicarcele.
> Ci risulta siano molte di più. Ormai sono passati venti giorni e molte persone sono decisamente in una situazione di post-malattia." *



Grazie, è una notizia che solleva il morale, grazie per la prontezza


----------



## Solo (14 Marzo 2020)

Leggo sull'Huffington Post che la Lombardia ha già spedito 40 pazienti fuori regione...

Di 'sto passo quando scoppia al sud hanno già la TI piena di lombardi...


----------



## sbrodola (14 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## koti (14 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il governo comunque stima questa roba qui (almeno ufficialmente, ufficiosamente chissà...)
> 
> Sono i contagi giornalieri
> 
> ...



Quindi entro maggio risolviamo? Speriamo, ma ci credo poco.


----------



## Mika (14 Marzo 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questo video è allucinante.



Mi viene da piangere...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> A detta della simulazione ci troviamo nel momento di massima "accelerazione" della crescita,il picco dovrebbe essere raggiunto martedi/mercoledi poi dovrebbe partire il calo.
> Certo il calo me lo sarei aspettato più veloce,non capisco come non crolli dopo 10 gg di isolamento quasi completo ma scenda solo gradualmente...



quello che ho pensato anche io, ci sta continuare a vedere aumenti dei contagi fino a metà o fine della prossima settimana ma poi il calo dovrebbe essere molto più drastico di quello mostrato nel grafico. bò, speriamo bene


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2020)

Mercoledì punto di svolta per il nord.
Se non migliorano i dati da mercoledìi, siamo f.ottuti ed è terza guerra mondiale.

Per il sud non so che previsioni fare.


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2020)

clayman ha scritto:


> ALtra giornata devastante. E i caproni continuano a scendere qui al Sud



Nel comune contiguo al mio nel Piceno un signore di 70 anni è andato in Lombardia A FINE FEBBRAIO. E' stato ricoverato oggi!!. Forse stiamo sottovalutando il periodo di incubazione del virus.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Marzo 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questo video è allucinante.



Non sono tutti morti di coronavirus... poi mi pare strano che gli anni scorsi non ci fossero le stesse pagine di necrologi, nel 2019 son morte, solo di polmonite, 11000 persone in Italia. Si dovevano paragonare i giornali degli anni scorsi o mesi scorsi. E se erano meno i necrologi non vuol dire che ci fossero meno morti, mica tutti pubblicano un necrologio. Questo è fomentare la paura, non è informazione. Ma essendo LaRepubblica non dovrebbe stupire...


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2020)

La cosa che più mi fa incaxxare è che vorrei fare valutazioni più approfondite ma ,tra la cina che è credibile come un fumatore a cui chiedi quante sigarette fuma al giorno e il resto dell'europa che se ne strafotte, è praticamente impossibile o quasi.


----------



## Cenzo (14 Marzo 2020)

Io sono pugliese e nel mio paese di gente in giro ce ne poca, si sta in casa. Ci sono posti di blocco ovunque, carabinieri, polizia, finanza. Se si esce senza motivo ti multano, non guardano in faccia nessuno.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2020)

Vorrei capire alcuni aspetti circa eventuali mutazioni del virus e limiti nostri.


----------



## Solo (14 Marzo 2020)

Intanto in Lombardia si lamentano che la protezione civile ha mandato delle mascherine di emme...

"A noi servono mascherine del tipo fpp2 o fpp3 o quelle chirurgiche e invece ci hanno mandato un fazzoletto, un foglio di carta igienica, di Scottex". - Assessore Gallera


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non sono tutti morti di coronavirus... poi mi pare strano che gli anni scorsi non ci fossero le stesse pagine di necrologi, nel 2019 son morte, solo di polmonite, 11000 persone in Italia. Si dovevano paragonare i giornali degli anni scorsi o mesi scorsi. E se erano meno i necrologi non vuol dire che ci fossero meno morti, mica tutti pubblicano un necrologio. Questo è fomentare la paura, non è informazione. Ma essendo LaRepubblica non dovrebbe stupire...



No, te lo confermo al 100% anche per i giornali locali che leggo io. Tre pagine in più di morti per coronavirus.
Gente conosciuta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il brutto deve ancora arrivare. Al sud sarà una carneficina.
> 
> Mi auguro di sbagliare ma, altro che spagnola e seconda guerra mondiale...



Durante la seconda guerra mondiale i morti italiani furono 452000, tra militari e civili.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mercoledì punto di svolta per il nord.
> Se non migliorano i dati da mercoledìi, siamo f.ottuti ed è terza guerra mondiale.
> 
> Per il sud non so che previsioni fare.



Troppo breve come arco di tempo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non sono tutti morti di coronavirus... poi mi pare strano che gli anni scorsi non ci fossero le stesse pagine di necrologi, nel 2019 son morte, solo di polmonite, 11000 persone in Italia. Si dovevano paragonare i giornali degli anni scorsi o mesi scorsi. E se erano meno i necrologi non vuol dire che ci fossero meno morti, mica tutti pubblicano un necrologio. Questo è fomentare la paura, non è informazione. Ma essendo LaRepubblica non dovrebbe stupire...



ancora con questa storia del " l'influenza e la polmonite uccidono di più?". non so se è chiaro, ma dovrebbe esserlo a questo punto, sta roba del Covid-19 ha un tasso di infezione del 2,8 e in un paio di settimane ha fatto fuori 1,400 persone in Italia. Senza contenimento probabilmente contagerebbe metà popolazione italiana o quasi, di cui un 2-3% morirebbe. 2-3% di 30 miliioni sono 600 mila-900 mila persone. Calcoli approssimativi.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Marzo 2020)

stavo guardando la mappa globale sul sito dell oms (who) e vedevo che l'africa è praticamente quasi immacolata..i motivi possono essere 3:

1)sono dati falsi perché non possono/vogliono fare i tamponi
2)dati veri causa di poco afflusso dei cinesi ed europei in generale
3)il clima effettivamente contrasta il virus

ovviamente saranno le prime 2...


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> stavo guardando la mappa globale sul sito dell oms (who) e vedevo che l'africa è praticamente quasi immacolata..i motivi possono essere 3:
> 
> 1)sono dati falsi perché non possono/vogliono fare i tamponi
> 2)dati veri causa di poco afflusso dei cinesi ed europei in generale
> ...



E se invece fossero immuni ?
Non puoi escluderlo a priori.
Capita anche questo nelle pandemie.


----------



## koti (14 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> 2)dati veri causa di poco afflusso dei cinesi ed europei in generale



Leggevo che la Cina ha praticamente colonizzato l'Africa per il giro d'affari che hanno li.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> stavo guardando la mappa globale sul sito dell oms (who) e vedevo che l'africa è praticamente quasi immacolata..i motivi possono essere 3:
> 
> 1)sono dati falsi perché non possono/vogliono fare i tamponi
> 2)dati veri causa di poco afflusso dei cinesi ed europei in generale
> ...



io penso sia la la Herd Immunity, o immunità di gregge di cui parlava Boris. Il Covid-19 è una malattia stermina anziani, in nazioni con la quasi totalità della popolazione sotto i 35-40 anni come l' Africa, si crea una sorta di immunità, come se fossero vaccinati


----------



## mandraghe (14 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non sono tutti morti di coronavirus... poi mi pare strano che gli anni scorsi non ci fossero le stesse pagine di necrologi, nel 2019 son morte, solo di polmonite, 11000 persone in Italia. Si dovevano paragonare i giornali degli anni scorsi o mesi scorsi. E se erano meno i necrologi non vuol dire che ci fossero meno morti, mica tutti pubblicano un necrologio. Questo è fomentare la paura, non è informazione. Ma essendo LaRepubblica non dovrebbe stupire...




Parliamo di freddi dati: 

Comune di Nembro (BG), morti in tutto il 2019: 120

Morti negli ultimi 12 giorni: 70

A me non sembrano esagerazioni. Poi si può discutere sul come e perché sono morti. Ma queste cifre, ripeto, sono agghiaccianti. 

C'è un'epidemia. Poi si può discutere sul come affrontarla, su eventuali esagerazioni dei media, sulle strumentalizzazioni politiche, ecc.. Ma negare che ci sia mi pare esagerato.


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Parliamo di freddi dati:
> 
> Comune di Nembro (BG), morti in tutto il 2019: 120
> 
> ...



Ciao dove hai preso queste statistiche?


----------



## Mika (14 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non sono tutti morti di coronavirus... poi mi pare strano che gli anni scorsi non ci fossero le stesse pagine di necrologi, nel 2019 son morte, solo di polmonite, 11000 persone in Italia. Si dovevano paragonare i giornali degli anni scorsi o mesi scorsi. E se erano meno i necrologi non vuol dire che ci fossero meno morti, mica tutti pubblicano un necrologio. Questo è fomentare la paura, non è informazione. Ma essendo LaRepubblica non dovrebbe stupire...



Non è l'Eco di Bergamo?


----------



## kekkopot (14 Marzo 2020)

Siamo già a metà dei morti cinesi con meno della metà dei contagi...


----------



## mandraghe (14 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ciao dove hai preso queste statistiche?



Basta googlare Nembro e c'è un articolo del Corriere con le dichiarazioni del Sindaco del paese.


----------



## Igniorante (14 Marzo 2020)

Dal punto di vista del rapporto morti/guariti è stata una giornata positiva.
Purtroppo però l'aumento dei contagi ogni giorno continua ad essere allucinante.


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Basta googlare Nembro e c'è un articolo del Corriere con le dichiarazioni del Sindaco del paese.



ah okk grazie


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2020)

I contagi sono molti di più, mi pare ovvio. Parecchi tra noi hanno già vinto la personale battaglia.
Questo virus ha una capacità pazzesca di contagio e una mortalità che sta aumentando.
La mortalità ovviamente dipende dalla potenza del contagio che pare smisurata e incontrollabile, portando al collasso del ssn.
Anche di emorragia moderata si può morire se andiamo tutti assieme in pronto soccorso.


----------



## mabadi (14 Marzo 2020)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> aspetto altri 3 gg, poi l'hashtag lo lancio io a costo di essere denunciato



quale ? marciamo su Roma?


----------



## Solo (14 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Intanto in Lombardia si lamentano che la protezione civile ha mandato delle mascherine di emme...
> 
> "A noi servono mascherine del tipo fpp2 o fpp3 o quelle chirurgiche e invece ci hanno mandato un fazzoletto, un foglio di carta igienica, di Scottex". - Assessore Gallera


Ora Fontana (Presidente Lombardia) ha nominato Bertolaso come suo consulente. Un modo velato (ma neanche troppo) per mandare a cag... l'attuale gestione della protezione civile.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Marzo 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non è l'Eco di Bergamo?



Sì ma il video, il servizio, è de LaRepubblica.


----------



## Solo (14 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Sì ma il video, il servizio, è de LaRepubblica.


Quel cesso di "giornale" ha solo ripreso un video pubblicato sui social.


----------



## markjordan (14 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ora Fontana (Presidente Lombardia) ha nominato Bertolaso come suo consulente. Un modo velato (ma neanche troppo) per mandare a cag... l'attuale gestione della protezione civile.


cosa aspettano a produrre mascherine , troppo lenti , potevamo gia' evere progetti e macchinari in funzione
avete visto cinesi senza ?

come la wwii , siamo andati in guerra con le biciclette e motorette semicorazzate contro i carri armati , reagiamo sempre tardi

comunque raga i virus puoi contenerli ma finiscono quando terminano il loro ciclo , 2 mesi se va bene , spero in 3


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Marzo 2020)

Ma zingaretti come sta? Notizie su di lui?


----------



## ildemone85 (14 Marzo 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> quale ? marciamo su Roma?



ho molti dubbi su tutto, ma al momento non parlo


----------



## vota DC (14 Marzo 2020)

E il regime cinese vende la storia di 77000 guariti e 3000 morti. Vergogna.
Almeno la Corea ha fatto miriadi di tamponi segnalando anche gli asintomatico.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2020)

Attenzione che in Lombardia abbiamo circa 20/30 posti liberi, gia stanotte 2 bergamaschi gravi son stati portati in Sicilia...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Attenzione che in Lombardia abbiamo circa 20/30 posti liberi, gia stanotte 2 bergamaschi gravi son stati portati in Sicilia...



Il senso di portarli in Sicilia qual'è?

Perché dalla parte opposta d'Italia? Che senso ha? In tutte le regioni del nord non c'è posto? O anche del centro?

Un buco in veneto, toscana, emilia, piemonte, liguria, trentino, valle d'aosta, lazio, marche ecc... Praticamente c'è tutta l'Italia prima della Sicilia. 

No, dalla parte opposta del paese


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il senso di portarli in Sicilia qual'è?
> 
> Perché dalla parte opposta d'Italia? Che senso ha? In tutte le regioni del nord non c'è posto? O anche del centro?
> 
> ...



Sinceramente non lo so, ma un motivo credo l' avranno...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non lo so, ma un motivo credo l' avranno...




Quale potrebbe essere? Sarà ben più veloce andare in emilia o in veneto che in sicilia no? Senza dover scomodare un volo solo per due pazienti

Il tutto tralasciando la qualità delle cure che riceveranno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quale potrebbe essere? Sarà ben più veloce andare in emilia o in veneto che in sicilia no? Senza dover scomodare un volo solo per due pazienti
> 
> Il tutto tralasciando la qualità delle cure che riceveranno.



Tra l altro proprio in Sicilia che avrà un decimo della capacità di altre regioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quale potrebbe essere? Sarà ben più veloce andare in emilia o in veneto che in sicilia no? Senza dover scomodare un volo solo per due pazienti
> 
> Il tutto tralasciando la qualità delle cure che riceveranno.



In Emilia no di sicuro, ancora una settimana così e siamo nelle stesse condizioni dei lombardi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Marzo 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mi viene da piangere...



Anche a me, oggi ho pianto mentre sentivo l inno suonato da un signore su un balcone.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Marzo 2020)

Ho appena visto le mascherine che il governo ha fatto pervenire alla Lombardia per i medici, madonna santa, sono dei rotoli di carta igienica!

Chissà quante le avranno pagate, guardate qua che roba. Ma si può?



Anticipazione (Spoiler)













Ricordo ancora le parole prima di sto caos, l'Italia è preparata, ha le strutture e bla e bla e bla...
Manco due mascherine serie abbiamo più


----------



## Heaven (14 Marzo 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E il regime cinese vende la storia di 77000 guariti e 3000 morti. Vergogna.



Ma non è criminale che questi abbiano palesemente imbrogliato? Avessero detto le cose come stavano le precauzioni sarebbero state migliori in Europa. 60.000 in Cina con 1,5mld di abitanti e noi già 20.000 con 60mln, senza considerare i soli 3.000 morti... maledetti cinesi, avranno avuto/hanno decine e decine di milioni di infetti e morti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Marzo 2020)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma non è criminale che questi abbiano palesemente imbrogliato? Avessero detto le cose come stavano le precauzioni sarebbero state migliori in Europa. 60.000 in Cina con 1,5mld di abitanti e noi già 20.000 con 60mln, senza considerare i soli 3.000 morti... maledetti cinesi, avranno avuto/hanno decine e decine di milioni di infetti e morti



Se non ricordo male in Cina erano sugli 80.000, ma non regge minimamente, 80.000 contagiati con oltre 20 volte la nostra popolazione, barzelletta.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Marzo 2020)

Un mio amico è stato appena trasferito al Monaldi di Napoli. Ieri era stato ricoverato ed oggi il tampone ha dato esito positivo. Si è aggravato purtroppo nel pomeriggio e si è reso necessario trasferirlo in terapia intensiva (soffre d’asma peraltro). Speriamo bene va.


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Marzo 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Un mio amico è stato appena trasferito al Monaldi di Napoli. Ieri era stato ricoverato ed oggi il tampone ha dato esito positivo. Si è aggravato purtroppo nel pomeriggio e si è reso necessario trasferirlo in terapia intensiva (soffre d’asma peraltro). Speriamo bene va.



In bocca al lupo al tuo amico, per quel che può valere


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena visto le mascherine che il governo ha fatto pervenire alla Lombardia per i medici, madonna santa, sono dei rotoli di carta igienica!
> 
> Chissà quante le avranno pagate, guardate qua che roba. Ma si può?
> 
> ...



Ma si dai, cantiamo l'inno dalla finestra e passa tutto.... Criminali legalizzati


----------



## Igniorante (15 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il senso di portarli in Sicilia qual'è?
> 
> Perché dalla parte opposta d'Italia? Che senso ha? In tutte le regioni del nord non c'è posto? O anche del centro?
> 
> ...



Bah, veramente... Che robe ridicole, da mani nei capelli.


----------



## addox (15 Marzo 2020)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma non è criminale che questi abbiano palesemente imbrogliato? Avessero detto le cose come stavano le precauzioni sarebbero state migliori in Europa. 60.000 in Cina con 1,5mld di abitanti e noi già 20.000 con 60mln, senza considerare i soli 3.000 morti... maledetti cinesi, avranno avuto/hanno decine e decine di milioni di infetti e morti



La situazione italiana sta facendo venire a galla la bugia cinese.


----------



## Solo (15 Marzo 2020)

Leggo alcuni esperti che dicono che l'infezione potrebbe calare nella tarda primavera per poi tornare e fare molti più danni in inverno, come l'influenza spagnola del 1918-20.


----------



## Zenos (15 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Leggo alcuni esperti che dicono che l'infezione potrebbe calare nella tarda primavera per poi tornare e fare molti più danni in inverno, come l'influenza spagnola del 1918-20.



Si spera che per l'inverno ci sia un vaccino.

In Cina preoccupano gli 11 nuovi casi importati dall'estero per un ritorno del virus...


----------



## Solo (15 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Si spera che per l'inverno ci sia un vaccino.
> 
> In Cina preoccupano gli 11 nuovi casi importati dall'estero per un ritorno del virus...


Dubito che ci sarà un vaccino per l'inverno...

Comunque rumors su internet dicono che New York dovrebbe andare in lockdown a breve.


----------



## Zenos (15 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dubito che ci sarà un vaccino per l'inverno...
> 
> Comunque rumors su internet dicono che New York dovrebbe andare in lockdown a breve.



Israele parla di un paio di mesi. E loro sono eccellenza nel settore.


----------



## Solo (15 Marzo 2020)

Aeroporto di Chicago, questa notte.

Penso che appena cominciano a testare gli Usa ci sorpassano in mezza giornata.

Stesse scene a Dallas e in altri aeroporti con code di ore.

Praticamente questi sono gli americani che stanno tornando a casa dall'Europa.


----------



## Solo (15 Marzo 2020)

Veneto:

Luca Zaia: «Abbiamo un progetto sui tamponi: li faremo anche on the road, fuori dai supermercati, al personale dei supermercati e ad altri perché più positivi troviamo, più ne isoliamo e meno diffusione abbiamo». 

Sembra che a Padova abbiano già iniziato.

Bravo Zaia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Veneto:
> 
> Luca Zaia: «Abbiamo un progetto sui tamponi: li faremo anche on the road, fuori dai supermercati, al personale dei supermercati e ad altri perché più positivi troviamo, più ne isoliamo e meno diffusione abbiamo».
> 
> ...



Il mio governatore 

La differenza tra la gente seria e chi abbraccia i cinesi e chi mangia pizza, babà e canta l'inno.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Marzo 2020)

Il picco ancora deve arrivare da quanto ho capito.


----------



## sipno (15 Marzo 2020)

Non so se lo sapete, ma in veneto sono appena stati stanziati 150 milioni di euro per effettuare tamponi fuori da poste e molti supermercati.


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Leggo alcuni esperti che dicono che l'infezione potrebbe calare nella tarda primavera per poi tornare e fare molti più danni in inverno, come l'influenza spagnola del 1918-20.



No dai, non ci voglio credere


----------



## Stex (15 Marzo 2020)

Ieri ho ascoltato Zaia, diceva che in Veneto potrebbero fare 2 milioni di mascherine, praticamente ce le facciamo, ma sta ancora attendendo il nulla osta... ma X Dio, in sti casi la burocrazia dovrebbe essere cancellata!!!


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Marzo 2020)

Stex ha scritto:


> Ieri ho ascoltato Zaia, diceva che in Veneto potrebbero fare 2 milioni di mascherine, praticamente ce le facciamo, ma sta ancora attendendo il nulla osta... ma X Dio, in sti casi la burocrazia dovrebbe essere cancellata!!!



Dovremmo fregarcene di quell'assassino di Conte e tutti i suoi compagni di merende, possiamo farlo? Facciamolo senza chiedere il permesso a quei vermi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Marzo 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il picco ancora deve arrivare da quanto ho capito.



Prossima settimana sembrerebbe previsto. Spero a breve


----------



## Stex (15 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dovremmo fregarcene di quell'assassino di Conte e tutti i suoi compagni di merende, possiamo farlo? Facciamolo senza chiedere il permesso a quei vermi.



Bhe secondo me, già le ha fatte produrre e mandate in giro.


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Marzo 2020)

Stex ha scritto:


> Bhe secondo me, già le ha fatte produrre e mandate in giro.



Mi pare il minimo, se aspettiamo loro ci ritroviamo con la carta igienica come in Lombardia


----------



## Jino (15 Marzo 2020)

Dovrebbero spedircele a casa in numero corretto per nucleo famigliare per far bene... dai Zaia, grande.


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Marzo 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero spedircele a casa in numero corretto per nucleo famigliare per far bene... dai Zaia, grande.



Prima gli ospedali, anche se sentivo una dottoressa di Padova che non hanno mai avuto carenza di attrezzature di sicurezza, la regione(non lo stato) ha fornito tutto il necessario

Da Zaia mi aspetto che ne mandi davvero a casa dei cittadini, orgoglioso di essere veneto


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Non so se lo sapete, ma in veneto sono appena stati stanziati 150 milioni di euro per effettuare tamponi fuori da poste e molti supermercati.



La scelta migliore...la stessa strada percorsa dalla Corea del Sud


----------



## Solo (15 Marzo 2020)

Perché bisogna fare tanti tamponi e mettere i casi non gravi in isolamento in hotel...

In Veneto l'hanno capito, speriamo si svegli anche il resto del paese.


----------



## mabadi (15 Marzo 2020)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ho molti dubbi su tutto, ma al momento non parlo



Bisogna organizzarsi per il dopo.
Così ci uccideranno tutti se non fisicamente a livello economico e mentale.
Svolgo l'attività di avvocato e mi sono trovato spesso a difendere e promuovere giudizi contro Amministrazioni e partecipate varie.
Posso solo dire che sono totalmente disgustato da quello che ho visto, l'Italia se continua così non andrà da nessuna parte.
La dirigenza è in alcuni casi qualcosa di veramente osceno, così come le pressioni (e provvedimenti) politiche per recuperare qualche voto fanno danni irreparabili.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Perché bisogna fare tanti tamponi e mettere i casi non gravi in isolamento in hotel...
> 
> In Veneto l'hanno capito, speriamo si svegli anche il resto del paese.



Nulla contro la mossa, ma la Lombardia ha 10 milioni di abitanti, a 15 mila tamponi al giorno, ma anche 50.000 mila, ci vogliono mesi a farli.

E non dimenticare che qualcuno deve analizzarli sti tamponi, e non ne analizzi 50.000 al giorno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2020)

La7 ha fatto un servizio proprio sull'ospedale che ho frequentato, con le tragiche immagini e testimonianze.
Chi faceva fatica a credermi ora ha la prova diretta di quel che raccontavo e delle tante bugie che sono state dette dai media nei giorni scorsi.
Le bare assiepate, comunque, una settimana fa ancora non le avevo viste.

Oggi ho chiamato il medico per altre ragioni, e mi ha detto che si sono accumulati tantissimi ricoverati tra 20 e 30 anni. Non in condizioni critiche, ma ricoverati.


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Bisogna organizzarsi per il dopo.
> Così ci uccideranno tutti se non fisicamente a livello economico e mentale.
> Svolgo l'attività di avvocato e mi sono trovato spesso a difendere e promuovere giudizi contro Amministrazioni e partecipate varie.
> Posso solo dire che sono totalmente disgustato da quello che ho visto, l'Italia se continua così non andrà da nessuna parte.
> La dirigenza è in alcuni casi qualcosa di veramente osceno, così come le pressioni (e provvedimenti) politiche per recuperare qualche voto fanno danni irreparabili.



In Italia esiste gente che vota per politici e governi che, palesemente, remano contro il proprio popolo. E che lo odiano. Non c'è via di uscita. La gente è troppo stupida.


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> In Italia esiste gente che vota per politici e governi che, palesemente, remano contro il proprio popolo. E che lo odiano. Non c'è via di uscita. La gente è troppo stupida.



Gli stessi che marciano in piazza coi cartelli "immigrati venite" , "potere alle donne" o "bisogna fermare le destre con qualunque mezzo"...
robe che in questo momento meriterebbero soltanto scariche di piombo addosso


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La7 ha fatto un servizio proprio sull'ospedale che ho frequentato, con le tragiche immagini e testimonianze.
> Chi faceva fatica a credermi ora ha la prova diretta di quel che raccontavo e delle tante bugie che sono state dette dai media nei giorni scorsi.
> Le bare assiepate, comunque, una settimana fa ancora non le avevo viste.
> 
> Oggi ho chiamato il medico per altre ragioni, e mi ha detto che si sono accumulati tantissimi ricoverati tra 20 e 30 anni. Non in condizioni critiche, ma ricoverati.



Ho un amico che fa il becchino: vanno vestiti da Chernobyl e se fosse fisicamente possibile lavorerebbero H24.


----------



## Wetter (15 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> In Italia esiste gente che vota per politici e governi che, palesemente, remano contro il proprio popolo. E che lo odiano. Non c'è via di uscita. La gente è troppo stupida.



A questi politici basta lanciare qualche #hashtag solidale,sventolare la bandiera arcobaleno e fare i flashmob...ma dove vogliamo andare?!?


----------



## Wetter (15 Marzo 2020)

Nel frattempo due notizie dall'europa:

In Spagna siamo vicini agli 8000 casi confermati,a breve supereranno i casi della Corea del Sud.
Impressionante il dato in Svizzera,solo oggi più di 800 contagiati,se facessimo una proporzione con la popolazione dell'Italia è come se ci fossero stati 8 mila contagi in un giorno in Italia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo due notizie dall'europa:
> 
> In Spagna siamo vicini agli 8000 casi confermati,a breve supereranno i casi della Corea del Sud.
> Impressionante il dato in Svizzera,solo oggi più di 800 contagiati,se facessimo una proporzione con la popolazione dell'Italia è come se ci fossero stati 8 mila contagi in un giorno in Italia.



Quello che mi preoccupa è il nostro tasso di mortalità, decisamente troppo elevato.


----------



## Wetter (15 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quello che mi preoccupa è il nostro tasso di mortalità, decisamente troppo elevato.



Quando parliamo di tasso di mortalità per quello che riguarda l'italia dobbiamo ricordarci che noi,rispetto agli altri stati,abbiamo un modo di classificazione delle morti differente.Leggevo che i casi di coronavirus in Germania venivano dettagliatamente analizzati uno per uno per stabilire quale fosse l'esatta causa del decesso.In italia questo procedimento è "burocraticamente" più lento,leggevo infatti che si sarebbero dovute analizzare una per una tutte le cartelle cliniche dei sospetti decessi da coronavirus,cartelle cliniche che dovevano essere prelevate dai NAS,cosa impossibile da fare in questo momento di emergenza.
Va comunque detto che il tasso di mortalità italiano dipende anche dalle troppe emergenze che i nostri medici sono costretti a sostenere,uno conto è curare 100 malati,con turni di 6 ore e con un personale medico non stressato e un conto è curare 1000 malati con medici costretti a turni massacranti.


----------



## markjordan (15 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quello che mi preoccupa è il nostro tasso di mortalità, decisamente troppo elevato.


non facciamo tamponi
es. amico ammalato , mandato a casa , familiari non tamponati possono avere tutti il virus 
cosi' non se ne esce


----------



## Djici (15 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo due notizie dall'europa:
> 
> In Spagna siamo vicini agli 8000 casi confermati,a breve supereranno i casi della Corea del Sud.
> Impressionante il dato in Svizzera,solo oggi più di 800 contagiati,se facessimo una proporzione con la popolazione dell'Italia è come se ci fossero stati 8 mila contagi in un giorno in Italia.



Ovviamente. 
In questi casi la densità di popolazione accelera drammaticamente il numero di personne infette. 
In Belgio per esempio abbiamo un territorio 10 volte più piccolo dal Italia ma solo 6 volte meno personne... 
Una densità che è quasi doppia a quella italiana. 
Stessa cosa per la Svizzera.


----------



## Solo (15 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo due notizie dall'europa:
> 
> In Spagna siamo vicini agli 8000 casi confermati,a breve supereranno i casi della Corea del Sud.
> Impressionante il dato in Svizzera,solo oggi più di 800 contagiati,se facessimo una proporzione con la popolazione dell'Italia è come se ci fossero stati 8 mila contagi in un giorno in Italia.


La Spagna da oggi adottato le stesse identiche misure italiane in termini di lockdown, ieri sera c'è stata la conferenza del loro primo ministro. Se qualcuno qui sa lo spagnolo sarebbe interessante vedere cosa fanno per chi esce di casa. Usano anche loro quella boiata della certificazione cartacea o sono più intelligenti? 

La Svizzera invece secondo un ministro di Singapore che parlava ieri sta adottando la stessa strategia del Regno Unito (e grossomodo pure della Germania direi), raggiungere l'immunità di gregge.


----------



## mabadi (15 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> A questi politici basta lanciare qualche #hashtag solidale,sventolare la bandiera arcobaleno e fare i flashmob...ma dove vogliamo andare?!?



è tutto vero, ma forse lo schifo visto in questi mesi farà votare gli Italiani per il bene della collettività e non per 100 euro.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Marzo 2020)

L’età media dei pazienti presi in esame è 81 anni, circa 20 anni superiore a quella dei pazienti che hanno contratto l’infezione, e le donne sono 28 (26.7%).

La maggior parte dei decessi 
42.2% si è avuta nella fascia di età tra 80 e 89 anni, 
mentre 32.4% erano tra 70 e 79, 
8.4% tra 60 e 69, 
2.8% tra 50 e 59 e 
14.1% sopra i 90 anni.

Fonte ISS, che mette le statistiche in modo che non si capiscano al volo e omette il dato di chi ha meno di 50 anni... 0%?

Quindi la chiusura totale è fuori da ogni logica. Bisogna proteggere e mettere in quarantena gli anziani, magari dai 65 in su. 
Il resto della popolazione non ha da temere!
Invece vai in giro (sperando di non essere arrestato!!), trovi tutto chiuso e qualche giovane che passeggia con mascherina FFP3 e guanti?!? Siamo alla follia generale, il panico isituzionalizzato.


----------



## Raryof (15 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo due notizie dall'europa:
> 
> In Spagna siamo vicini agli 8000 casi confermati,a breve supereranno i casi della Corea del Sud.
> Impressionante il dato in Svizzera,solo oggi più di 800 contagiati,se facessimo una proporzione con la popolazione dell'Italia è come se ci fossero stati 8 mila contagi in un giorno in Italia.



In chiave americana questi dati sono una bella botta, in Usa fino a 4-5 giorni fa c'erano cife da Svizzeretta, se non sbaglio, SVIZZERA, cioè una specie di regione, in America se ne sono fregati quindi le cifre, quando verranno fuori seriamente, saranno terrificanti, primo perché il territorio è molto vasto secondo perché statisticamente non può essere altro che così.
In Italia abbiamo sempre avuto il "culo" di essere chiusi dal mare, considerato che il virus è arrivato chiaramente da nord, dalla Germania, avremmo potuto avere cifre molto inferiori e avremmo potuto isolarlo meglio.
Vediamo come si evolve in Usa, per me è indubbio che avranno cifre spaventose molto presto e io spero che per allora potremo guardarli con la consapevolezza di aver passato la fase critica.


----------



## Wetter (15 Marzo 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> In chiave americana questi dati sono una bella botta, in Usa fino a 4-5 giorni fa c'erano cife da Svizzeretta, se non sbaglio, SVIZZERA, cioè una specie di regione, in America se ne sono fregati quindi le cifre, quando verranno fuori seriamente, saranno terrificanti, primo perché il territorio è molto vasto secondo perché statisticamente non può essere altro che così.
> In Italia abbiamo sempre avuto il "culo" di essere chiusi dal mare, considerato che il virus è arrivato chiaramente da nord, dalla Germania, avremmo potuto avere cifre molto inferiori e avremmo potuto isolarlo meglio.
> Vediamo come si evolve in Usa, per me è indubbio che avranno cifre spaventose molto presto e io spero che per allora potremo guardarli con la consapevolezza di aver passato la fase critica.



Leggevo ieri sera uno studio svolto dal CNR riguardo il virus e i possibili scenari futuri,parlava di Spagna e Stati Uniti come i due stati che rischiano di più in termini di contagio,con scenari peggiori dell'italia.

Ecco un estratto:

*Confronto con paesi occidentali in fase iniziale dell’epidemia*

Riportiamo in figura 5 l’andamento dei dati registrati di Germania7, Francia8, Spagna9, Stati Uniti10. Tra i vari modi di accostare i dati nello stesso grafico, quello di gran lunga più significativo è di traslare temporalmente i dati dei diversi paesi, in modo tale da portare alla migliore possibile sovrapposizione le curve relative alla fase iniziale dell’epidemia. La traslazione ottenuta, rispetto ai giorni di calendario, e mantenendo come riferimento l’Italia, è pari a -8 giorni per Germania, -9 giorni per Spagna e Francia e -11 giorni per USA. Tolti i dati dei primissimi giorni, fortemente irregolari perché minimi nei valori e raccolti in una fase in cui i sistemi sanitari erano impreparati ad una rivelazione sistematica, tutti e cinque i paesi hanno vissuto o stanno vivendo una fase di sviluppo del contagio con tempi di raddoppio dell’ordine dei due giorni. 

Questa fase di “espansione libera” si è interrotta prima in Italia (1° marzo in Fig. 1, giorno 15 in Fig. 6) e nei giorni successivi in Germania e Francia. Il passaggio dell’epidemia tedesca alla “seconda fase” appare certo, mentre il caso francese dovrà essere confermato dai dati dei prossimi giorni. L’interruzione della curva di espansione libera in questi paesi, se confermata, è avvenuta “dopo” l’Italia in termini di calendario ma “prima” sulla scala del grafico, ovvero per valori più piccoli del numero di contagi. Analogamente al caso italiano, il tempo di raddoppio nel corso della seconda fase, per Francia ed Germania, è dell’ordine di 3.1-3.3 giorni.

Il piccolo anticipo di uscita dalla curva “di espansione libera” nello sviluppo dell’epidemia tedesca e francese rispetto a quella italiana mostrato in Fig. 5 potrebbe portare a prevedere uno sviluppo relativamente più mite per questi paesi. Considerata l’incertezza nel rapporto tra casi registrati e contagi effettivi e la presumibile variabilità di questo rapporto da paese a paese, tali piccole differenze sono però al momento poco significative. Ricordiamo a tal proposito che una correzione sull’asse verticale di un fattore 2 corrisponde ad una traslazione di un giorno sull’asse orizzontale.

*Le curve di Spagna e Stati Uniti descrivono una situazione complicata. Saranno i prossimi giorni a dirci se la crescita dei contagi vedrà un cambiamento di esponente oppure proseguirà verso uno scenario potenzialmente peggiore di quello italiano. La Spagna in particolare pare perdurare in regime di “espansione libera” per un tempo più lungo di quanto abbia fatto l’Italia.*

*Conclusioni*

L’analisi numerica presentata è puramente ed “ingenuamente” empirica, basata sullo studio di alcune regolarità tra i vari andamenti numerici alla data del 12 marzo. Nonostante la grande aleatorietà dei dati disponibili, dovuta principalmente alla diversa modalità, intensità e tempistica con cui i diversi paesi hanno avviato la rilevazione dei casi positivi, lo sviluppo dei contagi registrati nei vari paesi presenta sostanziali e sorprendenti similitudini. *La violenza con cui è stata colpita l’Italia è apparsa finora unica, nell’ambito dei paesi sviluppati. Altri paesi occidentali sembrano tuttavia ad altissimo rischio di intraprendere lo stesso percorso, se non anticiperanno l’attuazione di misure restrittive. Per Spagna e per gli Stati Uniti, lo scenario di un l’evoluzione verso una situazione “italiana” non è più il peggiore possibile.*

*In Italia per i prossimi giorni attendiamo che:*

a) la curva dei contagi registrati entri in una terza fase, lineare e poi sub-lineare, simile a quella in cui è entrata la Cina ad inizio febbraio e la Corea ad inizio marzo.

b) la curva dei decessi entri in una seconda fase (con tr ~ 3.0-3.5) seguendo la curva dei contagi. I dati del 12 marzo lasciano qualche tenue speranza che tale transizione sia già attualmente in corso

*Anche la più ottimistica delle previsioni porta tuttavia a predire che il costo in termini di vite umane dell’epidemia di Covid-19 in Italia supererà i numeri riportati in Cina.*


----------



## Jino (15 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho un amico che fa il becchino: vanno vestiti da Chernobyl e se fosse fisicamente possibile lavorerebbero H24.



Pure io, e confermo pure il mio amico lavora cosi.


----------



## mabadi (15 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> L’età media dei pazienti presi in esame è 81 anni, circa 20 anni superiore a quella dei pazienti che hanno contratto l’infezione, e le donne sono 28 (26.7%).
> 
> La maggior parte dei decessi
> 42.2% si è avuta nella fascia di età tra 80 e 89 anni,
> ...



è quello che sostengo da tempo. Serve un dato certo sulla mortalità della fascia sotto 50 / 60 e su quanti necessitano di rianimazione (divisa per aree climatiche) perchè alla fine potrebbe bastare far stare a casa le persone di una determinata fascia ed i relativi conviventi.
In tal modo il SSN gestirebbe i restanti casi.
Ma manca programmazione, nessuno applica la logica, i dati sono tutti parziali ecc.
io ho la sensazione/speranza che le condizioni climatiche di alcune regioni e la vicinanza al mare (fattori che normalmente riducono i rischi di malattie respiratorie ) possano ridurre la velocità di contagio (nel senso che per diffondersi servano contatti più stretti) e consentano all'organismo umano di reagire meglio al virus.


Naturalmente se il virus sta mutando siamo fregati.


----------



## Solo (15 Marzo 2020)

La Germania lunedì chiude le frontiere con Francia, Austria e Svizzera.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Marzo 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> è quello che sostengo da tempo. Serve un dato certo sulla mortalità della fascia sotto 50 / 60 e su quanti necessitano di rianimazione (divisa per aree climatiche) perchè alla fine potrebbe bastare far stare a casa le persone di una determinata fascia ed i relativi conviventi.
> In tal modo il SSN gestirebbe i restanti casi.
> Ma manca programmazione, nessuno applica la logica, i dati sono tutti parziali ecc.
> io ho la sensazione/speranza che le condizioni climatiche di alcune regioni e la vicinanza al mare (fattori che normalmente riducono i rischi di malattie respiratorie ) possano ridurre la velocità di contagio (nel senso che per diffondersi servano contatti più stretti) e consentano all'organismo umano di reagire meglio al virus.
> ...



Bisognerebbe iniziare da subito a costruire nuovi ospedali, nel caso muti in una forma più letale. Invece non fanno niente. 
E hanno già preso le misure più drastiche che ci siano sulla mobilità delle persone, senza che ce ne sia stata la reale necessità.
In questo senso il governo ha lo stesso approccio che con le tasse: le tasse dovrebbero essere ad un livello moderato, di modo che in casi di necessità si possano alzare. Invece siamo perennemente con l'acceleratore a tavoletta sulle tasse, con 250 aziende al giorno che chiudono e migliaia di imprenditori suicidati ovviamente con una disoccupazione che cresce di conseguenza.
Ora che ci sarà un gettito fiscale più basso non potranno alzare le tasse più di quanto sono già. E data la legge costituzionale del pareggio in bilancio dello Stato (sigh!) dovranno espropriare la proprietà privata e la piccola-media impresa; le grandi aziende multinazionali le lasceranno stare, anzi, saranno giocoforza gli acquirenti delle proprietà confiscate, perchè lo stato le venderà.
Così saremo definitivamente svenduti alla finanza globalista. Ci sarà una super-elite ricchissima a cui i politici obbediscono (come questo governo) e una massa di servi, dopo la sparizione delle classi intermedie a cui sono state confiscate tutte le proprietà.
"Nessuna crisi va sprecata" questa epidemia è amplificata e gestita ad arte per delle finalità che vanno contro la nostra Nazione e il nostro Popolo e razza. Non dovrebbe stupire la cosa, dato che la cultura dominante si oppone al concetto di nazione, di popolo e di razza.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Marzo 2020)

so che non importa a nessuno,giustamente, ma siccome mi "piace" andare a spulciare i vari numeri ho visto che i vari paesi scandinavi hanno tutti sugli 800 o 900 contagiati (Svezia Norvegia Danimarca) mentre stranamente la Finlandia si attesta su solo un centinaio di casi al momento


----------



## Solo (15 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> La Germania lunedì chiude le frontiere con Francia, Austria e Svizzera.


Le risate che mi faccio se in mezzo a 'sto casino alla fine sono i crucchi che dicono auf wiedersehen e tirano giù la saracinesca di UE ed euro...


----------



## markjordan (15 Marzo 2020)

molto seria la situazione nelle marche nord


----------



## Solo (15 Marzo 2020)




----------



## markjordan (15 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


>


gli azzurri con le marcherine ci dormono pure e ieri ancora a dire non servono

non la digerisco sta cosa

e comuùnque senza tamponi x tutti non se ne esce


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2020)

Nuovi dati nella mia zona un disastro.


----------



## Solo (15 Marzo 2020)

Svariate foto e video sui social mostrano una Parigi piena come al solito. 

OK...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Svariate foto e video sui social mostrano una Parigi piena come al solito.
> 
> OK...



Poi questi str.onzi mangiarane ce lo riportano indietro quando noi ne saremo usciti con lacrime e sangue...


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Poi questi str.onzi mangiarane ce lo riportano indietro quando noi ne saremo usciti con lacrime e sangue...



Bisogna chiudergli le frontiere ed introdurre un sistema Esta come per gli USA


----------



## GP7 (15 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nuovi dati nella mia zona un disastro.



Nelle mie zone, Bergamo, anche peggio.


----------



## Wetter (15 Marzo 2020)

Solo in Lombardia 250 morti oggi


----------



## Kaw (15 Marzo 2020)

368 in tutto il Paese le vittime di oggi


----------

